# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  Be careful out there

## Dennis

Former ABC News reporter McWethy dies in ski accident
Story Highlights
NEW: John McWethy was wearing helmet during fatal ski accident, paper reports

McWethy, 61, reported live from Pentagon immediately after 9/11 attacks

ABC exec: He "knew his beat better than anyone" and had "more sources"

McWethy had retired to be near ski slopes, golf courses, says ABC statement
KEYSTONE, Colorado (AP) -- John McWethy, a retired ABC News correspondent who had to flee the Pentagon after the 2001 attacks but continued reporting live, died Wednesday after a skiing accident. He was 61.

Witnesses said McWethy was skiing fast on an intermediate trail when he missed a turn and slid chest-first into a tree, Summit County Coroner Joanne L. Richardson said. McWethy died of blunt force injuries, she said.

Keystone Ski Resort spokeswoman Kate Lessman told The Denver Post that McWethy was wearing a helmet at the time of the accident.

McWethy and his wife, Laurie, moved to Boulder after he retired to be closer to ski slopes and golf courses, ABC News President David Westin said in a statement. Before then, McWethy had been ABC News' chief national security correspondent.

He had to leave the Pentagon after a hijacked plane crashed into the building in 2001 attacks, but he kept reporting from a nearby lawn, Westin recalled.

"He was one of those very rare reporters who knew his beat better than anyone, and had developed more sources than anyone, and yet, kept his objectivity," Westin said.

He was awarded an honorary doctorate by his alma mater, DePauw University, and had a master's degree from Columbia University's journalism school.

Copyright 2008 The Associated Press. All rights reserved.This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed.

----------


## MIke R

you want some staggering statistics..not one woman has died in an inbound ski related accident in 30 years.... virtually all inbound ski accidents resulting in massive trauma or death involve men who think they are better than the are,  who are usually on equipment beyond their abilities ( thanks to the friendly stoner who appeals to their hormones and  up sells it to them ), and almost exclusivelly happen on intermediate trails, not on advanced or expert trails....
the other issue is that trail ratings are very hazy from region to region....the double diamond, imminent death trails we have here at WV would be an easier diamond trail in most Colorado resorts..conversely  a LOT of the intermediate trails out west and particularly at Keystone, where this  accident occurred, would easily be a black diamond trail back east


people need to realize that when you ski 5 days a year...you need to go slow and be careful..especially in an environment where you are getting 25-30% less oxygen to your brain....leave the Warren Miler skiing to the guys and gals who ski 50-100 days a year

----------


## JoshA

Keystone's grooming encourages high-speed on the blue trails (if they weren't groomed, they'd be black) and it's easy to go faster than your ability  to recover from an unexpected obstacle. I was there earlier this season trying to keep up with my son who, to rub it in, was on tele skis. On steep trails, you tend to pay more attention. My falls usually come when I'm fairly relaxed on green trails.

----------


## Dennis

Interesting.

I recall back when I used to ski, we would go balls out the first day. Making up for lost time. And, of course, we'd have the burger/beer/beer/beer lunch and a bag of schnapps across our backs. (And some of us had a little something extra to smoke on the lifts) We were mostly lucky. A buddy separated his shoulder at Breck one day. I managed a slight tear in a MCL once, on the last day thank God. A few bruised butts, etc. Of course, we were younger then...we healed quicker.

----------


## MIke R

> Of course, we were younger then...we healed quicker.




BINGO..we have a winner...LOL

----------


## MIke R

> On steep trails, you tend to pay more attention. My falls usually come when I'm fairly relaxed on green trails.



true but how many times do  you see people ( men ), in rental equipment, on trails they have no business being on.......as far as falls occurring on relaxed green trails go that is sooooo true....in 91 I was living in Colorado and instructing at A Basin and the girl I was dating was also an instructor and a kick ass ex racer skier.....and we had some time off so we went and skied the  East Wall...the real nasty part of the East Wall too...and we  ripped it....and when we came down to the flats right before the chair.....she caught an edge and blew out her knee......how freakin cruel is that?????&gt;....

----------


## MIke R

here is the article from the local paper.....he was on Pocupine trail which isnt that difficult of a trail in the Outback

http://www.summitdaily.com/article/2...NEWS/934459529

----------


## JoshA

I hate the runouts after most tough terrain. Your legs are jelly and you're trying to keep your speed up on wavy, inconsistent, narrow trails after the fun part is over. Case in point is this slope. A few minutes of fun followed by sketchy picking through flat, wavy, glades. I ended up on the wrong side of a creek. I'm sure you've been there, Miker. Hey, this can be as much fun as tim's quizzes.

----------


## JoshA

Hint for Miker (and others?): It's at Keystone

----------


## MIke R

damn Im terrible at this game but it does look above treeline and there isnt a lot of terain above treeline there....maybe one of the cat bowls like North Bowl or Bergman..or Ericksen??...possibly the very top of the Outback by the Windows???

----------


## JoshA

OK, I'll accept that. Hike up to Outback bowl and head south off the cornice. Next, just name this ski area.

----------


## MIke R

no clue

----------


## JoshA

Big hint: Closest area to Denver.

----------


## MIke R

Loveland

----------


## MIke R

or Winter Park

----------


## JoshA

You're thinking like a tourist - Eldora.

Next - you may not have been here:

----------


## MIke R

sure!..Eldora..makes perfect sense seeing that your son lives in Boulder...see I told you I sucked at this game....heck I cant even recognize people Im suppose to know...how the hell do you expect me to remember mountains....LOL....it looks like someone dropped a giant starfish right on the top of that moutain....

----------


## JoshA

Need more players. Here's another view in that area. Not in Colorado.

----------


## MIke R

alright..2 can play this game

where am I????

----------


## JoshA

Near the top of Copper looking toward the Ten Mile range and North.

----------


## JoshA

...and your form is terrible ;-)

----------


## MIke R

damn

----------


## MIke R

OK..Ill get you with this one for sure

----------


## MIke R

> ...and your form is terrible ;-)



Im standing for a picture...what the hell form am I supposed to have???...LOL...we were heading up to Spaulding Bowl that day...the POMA is just behind the photographer

----------


## JoshA

Yeah, that's what I figured. I usually just hiked instead of the Poma but that's when I was acclimated.

I also figure you're not at the top of a ski mountain at sunset in that photo so it's a view from your place in Colorado?

----------


## MIke R

and this.....

----------


## JoshA

That looks familiar. Tuckerman's?

----------


## MIke R

ok I quit..you're e too damn good......you re not technically correct on the first one.... it is by my place... directly  behind my place, as in backyard is the trail, is Buffalo Mountain which as you know is a mountain which gets lots of back country hiking to ski and heli skiing and where I should have lost my life in an avalanche in 91 but got a class at the last minute and couldnt go with the  boys....3 of the 5 whom died......this was a sunrise shot towards the divide as we were hiking up to ski it that morning....

and yes the other one is Tucks


I'll keep looking to  stump you.....but I dont  know..you re pretty good..or maybe Im just so bad at this everyone looks good to me...LOL


ok..gotta game tonight ...I have to  get changed and catch the bus.....later

----------


## JoshA

> you re pretty good.



Sign of a misspent youth ....







.....  not to mention a misspent old age

----------


## KaraBrooks

"Be careful out there" -- very good advice. I am seriously trying to get my parents to retire to flatter ground (my dad just broke his clavicle skiing at Keystone a few days ago (this follows a broken leg two years ago -- at Keystone as well)). 

I have skied the area that Josh posted at Keystone a few years back.  Truly an embarrassing day for me!  I was in the process of buying new skis and doing a demo on a pair that day (thus - the heavy ass bindings that were not much fun on the little hike up (and this was a time before the curved ski so they were super long to suit my overinflated ego)).  My cousins are all crazy good skiers and a few turns into the run I was toast.  I took a wrong turn there somewhere as well and remember a long trek back.  A year later I took a nasty fall (torn rotator cuff and concussion) on Starfire (again - Keystone) which was PERFECTLY groomed.  My shoulder has never been the same and my desire to ski has greatly diminished ever since.  

I am also now scared of the surf and big waves but that is a story (stories) for another day.

----------


## MIke R

no doubt about it  you can get going really fast on some of Keystones groomers...I got to tell you Kara...Starfire is one of favorites for just letting your skis go and cranking....I took Martin, Janine.Roy and Dee there and we had a blast....well maybe Dee didnt...LOL...but that is a trail  which would definetly be a black diamond at Waterville.....

I see you got the accident prone gene from your Dad....LOL

----------


## JoshA

Kara and Miker: If I have to knock Keystone (aside from the altitude headache I now get), I'd say they groom too well - probably to keep traffic flowing among the various peaks. Their groomers feel all the same to me and get lots of traffic. I think that causes accidents. I look for the gladed runs on North Peak and Outback which can be really fun and keep you interested, especially on powder days.

----------


## MIke R

I agree on Keystone...but it has become a major resort which has to handle a LOT of skiers at once....and groomed stuff is what they want....but I think there is huge difference in the groomed trails there...no comparing StarFire or MineShaft to say, Frenchmen or Paymaster....Im not a glades person anyway...I'll do it but its not what I prefer......I want to get out and go...hard and fast...either in ungroomed snow or groomed ..makes no difference to me....I want it steep and I want it fast.....wide open bowls above tree line.....avalanche chutes...thats what I want...glades and bumps do nothing for me



skiing today in New England was every bit as good as a good day out west......what a treat it was at Cannon

----------


## JoshA

> ....wide open bowls above tree line.....avalanche chutes...thats what I want..



Yeah, you want back bowls at Vail (without people) or here ...




... probably my fave.

----------


## MIke R

http://www.summitdaily.com/article/2...NEWS/234129860

----------


## MIke R

and this.....

http://www.summitdaily.com/article/2...NEWS/877432839

----------


## JoshA

I know this is a bad year for avalanches because of multiple unstable snow layers, wind loading, cold temperatures, etc. My son and his friends are pretty savvy about checking slope conditions and are well-equipped with avalanche beacons and shovels but I do worry every time I hear they are going to ski Silverton or Berthoud pass or the back country around Eldora. I still think he's living the dream.

----------


## MIke R

> I still think he's living the dream.




so did I up until Lena was born and I promised Wendi I would stop......many many close calls......as much fun as Ive had in my life on the mountains, I hope Lena becomes a dancer or something....LOL


losing a kid is something I dont want to do twice

big time powder day today here but I have to go back to Providence, after having just been there yesterday, for a 2 day Buyers Show : - ((((

----------


## MIke R

and here is yet ANOTHER reason to be careful..only this borders on comical


http://www.summitdaily.com/article/2.../NEWS/46428828

----------


## LindaP

Thats what I always say to my son...."be careful out there".....and after working at Silverton, Tahoe, now going to the Uof Co at Boulder for atmospheric science(ie. avalnche studies)....and he himself teaching backcountry courses....has now messed up his miniscus. He has to have an MRI for better results, but anyone know Dr. McCarty? THats who he saw....guess I'll be taking a trip out if he has surgery. 
     Unfortunately, he just got a return request for an interview to join the guide team this summer at Mt. Rainer.......kids!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MIke R

as far as ligaments of the knee go, the miniscus is the better deal as opposed to an  MCL or ACL...so in that regard he is lucky.....the MRI will show if its a tear or a hyperextension... between  basketball and skiing I have at one time or another hyperextended all three and keeping the knee as immmoble as possible and icing and taking anti inflammatories get them back to 100% pretty quick....and the scoping procedures to repair any torn ligaments have  come a long long way in terms of ease  and recovery.....best of luck....remind him every day he is older than yesterday...LOL

----------


## MIke R

there is no better place in the world to get a knee fixed then in Colorado ski country....skiers come from everywhere around the globe to get it done...most go to Steadman/Hawkins

http://www.steadman-hawkins.com/

----------


## LindaP

Thanks MikeR,
       Yeah, I know he's getting older, but he dosen't!!!!!And I guess turning 25 next month isn't a deterent. We'll see what the MRI shows.

----------


## infi

At 25 I think we all believe we are bulletproof. I still think I am (until I get the creaks and twinges afterwards!!)

I keep telling my boys if you haven't broken anything yet you really aren't pushing yourself that hard - my wife hates me saying that but boys will be boys (and some girls too!)

----------


## MIke R

life is made up of two types of people..

participants and observers.....those who make things happen *for*  them and those who wonder what just happened *to*  them...I applaud Linda P's kid and Josh's kid and all kids who are out there pushing the envelope...

MUCH more fun being a participant..and if you get hurt....you get hurt...so what???....

kids need to get away from the television and computer and the twinkies and get OUT THERE!!!!!

here is a great  book  which addresses that very issue

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/AS...storenow600-20

----------


## LindaP

That looks like a good book...its so true that there are so many kids stuck indoors on their ipods, TV, video games, etc. I guess all those summers of camping made my kids love the outdoors. My daughter lives in Denver, and snowboards every chance.
 My dad was a pilot and taught me early on the fun of taking (smart)chances and exploring the unknown.
    As for my son, I know, I told him he was lucky, it wasn't his neck, etc. He broke his tibia and fibula when he was 14, running into a tree.....so at least he's maybe been a little smarter since then!!!!!!! Gotta love em.

----------

